# ?



## ssss (Sep 5, 2007)

any one heard of a blue fawn with a full white head


----------



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

It happens.


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

yeah anything could happen.......... personally I haven't seen one myself but I bet there are plenty of them out there..........


----------



## BullyBreeder101 (Sep 4, 2007)

Show us a picture, id love to see one!


----------



## ssss (Sep 5, 2007)

i have a 10 week old one one green eye one rele light blue eye


----------

